# Big Walnut Lazy Susan



## Tim Carter (Mar 2, 2013)

This is a 32" walnut lazy susan on the lathe. It's one of the biggest I've ever done. When it's finished it will have a manzanita burl inlay 11" in diameter with chrysocolla (green stone) filling the cracks and surrouding the inlay.

[attachment=19558]


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 2, 2013)

Cool, what lathe do you use? Around my house we call them Industrious Susans, because my wife is Susan. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 2, 2013)

That's going to be one sweet Susan. Please be sure to keep us posted with photos. Love to see the final product. :clapping::no dice. more please:


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 3, 2013)

It's a Nichols lathe with a 40" swing. The base is filled with sand so it won't move. It's a shame he went out of business because these are really nice lathes. They have some features I've never seen on another lathe like a set of casters that bolt on to move it. It also has it's own crane to mount blanks on the 1 1/2" x 8 tpi spindle.​


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2013)

Tim Carter said:


> It's a Nichols lathe with a 40" swing. The base is filled with sand so it won't move. It's a shame he went out of business because these are really nice lathes. They have some features I've never seen on another lathe like a set of casters that bolt on to move it. It also has it's own crane to mount blanks on the 1 1/2" x 8 tpi spindle.​



Tim,

Since he's out of business, would you mind posting some closeups of the lathe especially the headstock and mandrel/spindle area etc? If you don't mind, you can post it in the machinery section and I'll move this post over there too. I have just about everything I need to build my lathe - I need some ideas about putting it all together though.


----------



## elnino (Mar 12, 2013)

http://web.archive.org/web/20031126152017/http://www.nicholslathe.com/

is the old website. i might have some parts for a big lathe if you need stuff. i got a 3520 so i'm not going to make a 5hp monster!!! :D


----------



## rockb (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Tim, thanks for the pic of the lathe. That's a great tool and we're gonna want to see the finished "susie"........ Rocky


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 12, 2013)

Dang that lathe will spin some serious chunks, i want to see like a 30" diameter 15" deep popcorn bowl!!


----------



## TimR (Mar 12, 2013)

That's gonna be a nice lazy susan, no doubt. I immediately recognized that lathe, there are two in the area around Charlotte I know of, both owned by respected turners. 
One of them, is one of the beefier builds done by Nichols, for Anatoly Tsiris. Take a look at his site and the size of stuff he makes on his lathe. Blows the mind.
Anatoly's Studio Shots
He lives about 10 minutes from me, and I occasionally take someone over there to recalibrate themselves on what big turning is. 
No joking...his 'detail gouge' is a Thompson large spindle roughing gouge with a 3/4" solid round tang, and he swept back wings on it. Not your average spindle roughing gouge.

Really is a shame that Nichols couldn't keep the business going. I think there are alot of people out there who would love to get their hands on one of his lathes, or one similar in design/capacity.


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in the process of finishing it now using Minwax high gloss poly. Still lots of coats of finish to go but it's looking good.


----------



## elnino (Mar 19, 2013)

i love it! looks great! you just using standard hardware from the old one. or does it have something special to make it spin? only thing i can think to improve it is a remote control ;)


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm using a set of machined 12" aluminum bearings from Lee Valley. these bearings eliminate any slot that you can get from the press steel bearings from home Depot. It has a 15" base of walnut.


----------

